# Uplink Activity for July 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please see the June 2012 thread for changes just before midnight.

*2 changes seen 7/1/12 at 2:52am ET (v12)*

*Channels Renamed*
5263 KFXP POCATELLO, ID (FOX) renamed KXPI (31 HD Local) (129° 7s12 (NE Idaho) HD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden)
7743 KFXP POCATELLO, ID (FOX) renamed KXPI (31 Local) (110° 29s37 (SW Montana) SD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden)

8456


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/2/12 at 10:52am ET (v23)*

*Other Changes*
5273 KXTF (35 HD Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (FOX) 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

8456 Channels

*4 changes seen 7/2/12 at 12:56pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Renamed*
9646 NEW (Shopping) renamed YOUTV (110° TP 10 SD Hidden)
9646 NEW (Shopping) renamed YOUTV (61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden)
275 NEW (Shopping) renamed YOUTV (Shopping) (72 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
275 NEW (Shopping) renamed YOUTV (Shopping) (72 Local) (61.5° TP 14 SD Preview)

8456 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*30 changes seen 7/5/12 at 1:17pm ET (v15)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6725 WCHS (53 Local) CHARLESTON, WV (ABC) SV* added to 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) (SD Parkersburg, WV market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renamed*
131 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (110° TP 2 SD Preview)
131 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview)
4504 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
4504 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
4504 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4504 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden)
4699 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (119° TP 6 SD Hidden)
4699 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9606 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
9606 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9607 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (119° TP 6 SD Instant Order)
9607 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4262 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
4262 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden)
4360 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
4360 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4485 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
4920 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
5024 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (131 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Preview)
5024 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (131 HD) (72.7° TP 3 HD Preview)
5073 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
5350 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
5350 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden)
5510 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
5510 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
5510 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
9422 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Preview)
9422 HDNET HD Net renamed AXS AXS TV (362 HD) (72.7° TP 3 HD Preview)

*Other Changes*
833 GLVSN Galavision 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - Regional Restriction Added

8457 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/9/12 at 4:52am ET (v09)*

*Preview Status Change*
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

8457 Channels

*54 changes seen 7/11/12 at 3:31pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Now Available*
362 AXS AXS TV 110° TP 2 SD Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*
362 AXS AXS TV 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*
9613 DISH 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9613 DISH 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
14478 KNPN2 added to 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) (OTA EPG Data) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14479 KNPN3 added to 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) (OTA EPG Data) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14480 KNPN4 added to 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) (OTA EPG Data) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
6592 WXXV2 (6 Local) GULFPORT, MS (NBC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (6-02)
6487 WJZY (46 HD) BELMONT, NC (CW) added to 119° 3sA17 (Greenville) (HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (46-01)
6487 WJZY (46 HD) BELMONT, NC (CW) added to 61.5° TP 4 (HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (46-01)
6488 WMYT (55 HD) ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) added to 119° 3sA17 (Greenville) (HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (55-01)
6488 WMYT (55 HD) ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) added to 61.5° TP 4 (HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (55-01)
6660 WDAM2 (8 Local) LAUREL, MS (NBC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (8-02)
8399 PBS (37 Local) PBS FEED added to 119° TP 8 (SD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
7769 WIPR2 (9) SAN JUAN, PR (PBS) added to 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD San Juan, PR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (9-02)
5407 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614
5407 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614
9614 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD) *AVAILABLE*
9614 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
7129 MBCDR added to 118° TP 20 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9805 BAND added to 118° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 602-07
9806 BANDN added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 602-08

*Channels Moved*
578 TARAM Tara Musik (Bengali) moved from TP 14 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
581 JUS1 Jus One moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
587 AATH Sony Aath Movie (Bengali) moved from TP 14 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
590 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
622 APUNJ Alpha ETC Punjab moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
812 MH1 Music Hits One moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
907 STARA Star Ananda moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
9905 RAIN TV Rain (Russian) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Uplinks Removed*
288 SMITH Smithsonian Channel removed from 119° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
288 SMITH Smithsonian Channel removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6596 WXXV2 GULFPORT, MS (NBC) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hidden)
9601 BUY! (Shopping) removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9602 SALE (Infomercials) removed from 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
9611 SHOP (Infomercials) removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9612 ALIVE America's Auction Network removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9646 YOUTV removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9646 YOUTV removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
9647 MALL (Shopping) removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9647 MALL (Shopping) removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
9648 IDEA (Infomercials) removed from 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
9648 IDEA (Infomercials) removed from 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9649 BEST (Infomercials) removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9649 BEST (Infomercials) removed from 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
14561 WXXV2 GULFPORT, MS (NBC) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (OTA EPG Data)
14919 WDAM2 LAUREL, MS (NBC) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (OTA EPG Data)
6592 WDSU (6 Local) NEW ORLEANS, LA (NBC) SV* removed from 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden)
6660 WTOK (11 Local) MERIDIAN, MS (ABC) SV* removed from 110° 31s11 (West Alabama) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)
9535 SMITH (288 HD) Smithsonian Channel removed from 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9535 SMITH (288 HD) Smithsonian Channel removed from 72.7° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

8452 Channels


----------



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

James, I'm not showing Channels 46 or 55 in HD for the Charlotte DMA in my guide. When you specify they are "HIDDEN", are they considered in 'test' mode? If so, when will they be available as part of our local channels?

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*70 changes seen 7/12/12 at 2:06am ET (v29)*

*Channels Moved*
407 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Instant Order)
481 NUDE Adult PPV moved from TP 14 to TP 16 at 110° (SD)
527 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
530 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
531 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
534 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
537 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 16 to TP 14 at 110° (SD)
539 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 16 to TP 14 at 110° (SD)
540 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
541 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 2 to TP 14 at 110° (SD)
545 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
547 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
548 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
839 TELAM TeleAmazonas moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
841 TVCOL TV Columbia moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
4776 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4824 TELAM TeleAmazonas moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4828 TVCOL TV Columbia moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
5770 IAD1 moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
5775 IAD6 moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
5900 DRMT4 moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5901 DRMT5 moved from TP 16 to TP 14 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5905 DRMT9 moved from TP 16 to TP 14 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6845 UP11 moved from 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) to 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (HD Hidden)
19007 VODAP moved from TP 14 to TP 16 at 110° (ITV)
19048 FTSYC moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19049 FTSYP moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19086 LUDIV moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19140 TRIGC moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19141 SBCVC moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19210 FANDO moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19215 HUNTT moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19216 HUNTV moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19220 TETRS moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19221 TETRV moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
19223 LDRAP moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 110° (ITV)
6401 WPLG (10 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6402 WFOR (4 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (CBS) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6403 WTVJ (6 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (NBC) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6404 WSVN (7 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (FOX) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6405 WSFL (39 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (CW) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6406 WLTV (23 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (UNIVISION) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6407 WAMI (69 HD Local) HOLLYWOOD, FL (TELEFUTURA) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)
6408 WPBT (2 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 12s1 (South Florida) to 119° 2sB20 (Fort Myers) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
5273 KXTF TWIN FALLS, ID (FOX) renamed KTWT (14 HD Local) (129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden)
8804 KXTF TWIN FALLS, ID (FOX) renamed KTWT (14 Local) (110° 31s37 (SW Montana) SD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden)

*Reference EPG Change*
481 NUDE Adult PPV 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 481 on 110° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 14)
527 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 527 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
530 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 530 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
531 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 531 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
534 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 534 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
537 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 537 on 110° TP 14 (instead of 110° TP 16)
539 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 539 on 110° TP 14 (instead of 110° TP 16)
540 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 540 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
541 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 541 on 110° TP 14 (instead of 110° TP 2)
545 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 545 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
547 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 547 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
548 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 548 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 8)
839 TELAM TeleAmazonas 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 839 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
841 TVCOL TV Columbia 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 841 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
4824 TELAM TeleAmazonas 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4824 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
4828 TVCOL TV Columbia 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4828 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5273 KTWT Market Flag: *0FC1 00 C1* Network Name: *fox*

*Uplinks Removed*
8806 KTMFD (14 Local) MISSOULA, MT (FOX) SV* removed from 110° 31s37 (SW Montana) (SD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
456 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
459 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 14 to TP 16 at 110° (SD)
473 ORDER Pre-Order PPV moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Free Free)
474 ORDER Pre-Order PPV moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (HD Free Free)
456 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 456 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
459 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 459 on 110° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 14)
473 ORDER Pre-Order PPV 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Free Free) EPG linked to Ch 473 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)

8451 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/16/12 at 11:56am ET (v29)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed DUPLO (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed DUPLO (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8451 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Olympic test channels???

*3 changes seen 7/16/12 at 6:47pm ET (v00)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5730 OLYTW added to 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5731 OLYTE added to 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
19206 OLYTA added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

8454 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*OLY*mpic *T*est *W*est/*E*ast ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't we get special channels before that had basketball and soccer during the olympics? I think most everything else was covered on the standard channels.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

P Smith said:


> *OLY*mpic *T*est *W*est/*E*ast ?


and the *A*?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crabtrp said:


> and the *A*?


App. The Olympic Application (channel 100 during the Olympics or some interactive app that plays over the screen like DISH did for previous Olympic coverage).

BTW: Note the Olympic Test West and Olympic Test East are they type of SD channels one would find on each arc ... not necessarily West vs East coast time zones.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Didn't we get special channels before that had basketball and soccer during the olympics? I think most everything else was covered on the standard channels.


Seems like they were in Chinese in 2008. Might explain why they are on 118, if the Chinese language Olympic channels are returning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lacruz said:


> Seems like they were in Chinese in 2008. Might explain why they are on 118, if the Chinese language Olympic channels are returning.


The Olympics were in China then... they are in London, England this year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/17/12 at 5:01pm ET (v08)*

*Preview Status Change*
402 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Preview
402 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Didn't we get special channels before that had basketball and soccer during the olympics? I think most everything else was covered on the standard channels.


Content begins on the Olympic Soccer and Olympic Basketball channels on July 25th.
Everything else will be on regular NBC Universal channels:

*NBC* will broadcast 272.5 hours of London Olympic coverage over 17 days for the most extensive coverage ever provided by an Olympic broadcast network. Swimming -- including Michael Phelps' quest to become the most decorated Olympian ever -- track and field, gymnastics, diving, and beach volleyball, among other sports, will serve as the centerpieces of NBC's coverage, which begins with the Opening Ceremony at 7:30 p.m. ET/PT on Friday, July 27.

*NBCSports Network* will serve as the home to U.S. team sports, with 292.5 hours of total coverage from 2012 London Olympics this summer, including 257.5 hours of original programming - the most-ever for an Olympic cable network. Coverage will begin on Wednesday, July 25, at 11:30 a.m. ET, two days before the Opening Ceremony, when Team USA takes on France in women's soccer. NBC Sports Network coverage, originating from Olympic Park in London, will air up to 20 medal rounds and 22 Olympic sports, including Team USA basketball, women's soccer and field hockey

*MSNBC*, NBCUniversal's 24/7 cable news channel that is fully distributed in roughly 100 million homes, will carry 155.5 hours of a wide variety of long-form Olympic programming over 19 days. The channel will air up to 18 medal rounds and 20 Olympic sports, from badminton to basketball to soccer to wrestling On most weekdays, coverage will air from 9 a.m. - 6 p.m. ET with longer programming windows on Saturdays and Sundays.

*CNBC* -- NBCUniversal's fully distributed cable business channel -- will serve as the home of Olympic boxing this summer, including the debut of women's boxing. The channel will televise 73 hours of coverage over 16 days from elimination bouts to the men's and women's finals. Same-day coverage will air from 5-8 p.m. ET during the week, with six hours of live coverage airing each day on the weekends.

*Bravo*, NBCUniversal's fully distributed lifestyle cable channel, will be the home of Olympic tennis this summer. The channel will televise 56 hours of long-form coverage over seven days, from July 28-August 3. Live coverage will air from early morning until mid-afternoon (ET) on most days.

A total of 770 hours of coverage will be available on two NBCUniversal specialty channels devoted solely to soccer and basketball.

NBCUniversal will have the most extensive Spanish-language Olympic coverage in the company's history, offering more than 173 hours of the London 2012 Olympics on Telemundo, "The U.S. Home of the Olympic Games in Spanish." Telemundo's comprehensive coverage will feature marquee disciplines such as boxing, swimming, basketball and soccer, which will be a major broadcast highlight.​http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 7/18/12 at 4:52am ET (v12)*

*Preview Status Change*
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 72.7° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9457 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9457 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

8454 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Content begins on the Olympic Soccer and Olympic Basketball channels on July 25th.
> Everything else will be on regular NBC Universal channels:
> 
> *NBC* will broadcast 272.5 hours of London Olympic coverage over 17 days for the most extensive coverage ever provided by an Olympic broadcast network. Swimming -- including Michael Phelps' quest to become the most decorated Olympian ever -- track and field, gymnastics, diving, and beach volleyball, among other sports, will serve as the centerpieces of NBC's coverage, which begins with the Opening Ceremony at 7:30 p.m. ET/PT on Friday, July 27.
> ...


I didn't know Universal NBC and Comcast owns Bravo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*55 changes seen 7/18/12 at 2:??pm ET (v16)*

*Channels Now Available*
9643 ROCKS (87 Local) (Advertising) 119° TP 13 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9643 ROCKS (87 Local) (Advertising) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9889 KINO! (Polish) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9890 MZYKA (Polish) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7129 MBCDR 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
697 APCLR Aapka Colors (Hindi) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
708 ZEEBU Zee Business added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
709 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
715 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
719 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) added to 118° TP 8 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
723 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
724 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
147 BBALL Basketball added to 129° TP 28 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
147 BBALL Basketball added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 147
148 SOCER added to 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
148 SOCER added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 24 Ch 148
151 INFO NBC Sports added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
151 INFO NBC Sports added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 151
4501 AXS AXS TV added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4501 AXS AXS TV added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 4501
4703 REELZ Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614
4703 REELZ Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614

*Channels Renamed*
5263 XHRIO MATAMOROS, MEXICO (FOX) renamed KFXV (2 HD Local) (129° 4s52 (South Texas) HD Harlingen/Brownsville, TX market Hidden)
7659 XHRIO MATAMOROS, MEXICO (FOX) renamed KFXV (2 Local) (110° 29s17 (South Texas) SD Harlingen/Brownsville, TX market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 5818 on 110° TP 24 (SD)
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 5818 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 5819 on 119° TP 18 (SD)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 5819 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)

*Package Flag Change*
7954 KWYF (26 Local) 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) SD Casper, WY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 26)

*Preview Status Change*
669 ABHJN Aastha Bhajan (Hindi) 118° TP 15 SD Preview
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 110° TP 7 HD Preview
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview
676 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Preview
741 JUS1 Jus One 118° TP 28 SD Preview
573 SNSKR Sanskar (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Preview
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden
651 APCLR Aapka Colors (Hindi) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
579 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden
580 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden
644 ZEEBU Zee Business 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden

*No Longer Available*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD *TEST* Hidden
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden

*Uplinks Removed*
578 TARAM Tara Musik (Bengali) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
581 JUS1 Jus One removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
587 AATH Sony Aath Movie (Bengali) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
590 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
622 APUNJ Alpha ETC Punjab removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
812 MH1 Music Hits One removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
907 STARA Star Ananda removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6720 WBOYD (52 Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (ABC) SV* removed from 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) (SD Parkersburg, WV market Hidden)

8462 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:16 Date:071812 Time:110639 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 10*

148->5819|ESPNA|119|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
147->5818|ESPNA|110|24|SD||CONUS||WA||
644->708|ZEEBU|118.7|1|SD||CONUS||WA||
649->715|ZOOM|118.7|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
652->709|TIMES|118.7|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
579->723|NDTV|118.7|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
580->724|NDTVG|118.7|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
651->697|APCLR|118.7|23|SD||CONUS||WA||
147->5818|ESPNA| 72.7|29|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp24:ch5818
148->5819|ESPNA| 72.7|29|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp18:ch5819
*Name: 2*

7659|XHRIO->KFXV|110|29s|SD|2|Harlingen/Brownsville, TX||WA|XHRIO|
5263|XHRIO->KFXV|129|4s|HD/H.264|2|Harlingen/Brownsville, TX||WA||
*Status: 10*

9472|MLBSZ|110|7|HD/H.264|153|CONUS|Preview|WA|MLBSZ|
9434|MLBN|129|28|HD/H.264|152|CONUS|Preview|WA||
669|ABHJN|118.7|15|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
573|SNSKR|118.7|21|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
676|GEOTV|118.7|27|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
741|JUS1|118.7|28|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
9472|MLBSZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|153|CONUS|Preview|EA|MLBSZ|110W:tp7:ch9472
9434|MLBN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS|Preview|EA||
*Avail: 8*

9643|ROCKS|119|13|SD|87|CONUS|Preview|WA||
7954|KWYF|129|2s|SD|26|Casper/Riverton, WY||WA||
9889|KINO!|118.7|19|SD||CONUS||WA||
7129|MBCDR|118.7|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
9890|MZYKA|118.7|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
9643|ROCKS| 72.7|14|SD/H.264|87|CONUS|Preview|EA||119W:tp13:ch9643
*NotAvail: 8*

201|NOTAX|110|2|SD||CONUS||WA||
201|NOTAX| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp2:ch201
*Blackout: 3*

252|KTLA|119|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
*Added: 18*

151|INFO|110|2|SD||CONUS||WA||
4501|AXS|110|2|SD||CONUS||WA||
4703|REELZ|129|23|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp11:ch9614
148|SOCER|129|24|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
147|BBALL|129|28|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
644|ZEEBU|118.7|1|SD||CONUS||WA||
648|ASTHA|118.7|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
649|ZOOM|118.7|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
652|TIMES|118.7|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
719|ASTHA|118.7|8|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
579|NDTV|118.7|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
580|NDTVG|118.7|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
651|APCLR|118.7|23|SD||CONUS||WA||
4703|REELZ| 72.7|11|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp11:ch9614
4501|AXS| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp2:ch4501
147|BBALL| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||129W:tp28:ch147
148|SOCER| 72.7|20|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||129W:tp24:ch148
151|INFO| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp2:ch151
*Deleted: 10*

6720|[strike]WBOYD[/strike]|129|9s|SD|52|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
578|[strike]TARAM[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
581|[strike]JUS1[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
587|[strike]AATH[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
590|[strike]ETVBA[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
622|[strike]APUNJ[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
809|[strike]JUS[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
812|[strike]MH1[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
907|[strike]STARA[/strike]|118.7|3|SD||||WA||
648|[strike]ASTHA[/strike]|118.7|8|SD||||WA||
Total channel changes:57
Total channel:8462

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/18/12 at 6:52pm ET (v18)*

*Other Changes*
7743 KXPI (31 Local) POCATELLO, ID (FOX) 110° 29s37 (SW Montana) SD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (31-01 to 31-02)

8462 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*116 changes seen 7/19/12 at 3:56am ET (v21)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6844 UP11 added to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Channels Moved*
4585 STYLE Style TV moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4609 DIY Do It Yourself moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4617 H2 History Channel 2 moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5523 PIXL PixL HD moved from 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5524 UNIHD Universal HD moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5576 HMC Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5910 DIY Do It Yourself moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
5926 H2 History Channel 2 moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
6868 UP29 moved from 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) to 110° 27s1 (South Florida) (HD Hidden)
9605 STYLE Style TV moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
14115 WEDU2 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14117 WUSF2 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14118 WUSF3 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14119 WUSF4 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14120 WXPX2 BRADENTON, FL (ION) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14121 WXPX3 BRADENTON, FL (ION) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14122 WFTS2 TAMPA, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14516 WEDU3 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14902 WFLA2 TAMPA, FL (NBC) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14964 WTTA2 ST. PETERSBURG, FL (MYTV) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
15102 WTSP2 ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
15127 WCLF2 CLEARWATER, FL moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
15135 WVEA2 TAMPA, FL moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
15179 WEDU4 TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
8690 WFTS (28 Local) TAMPA, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8691 WTSP (10 Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8692 WFLA (8 Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8693 WTVT (13 Local) TAMPA, FL (FOX) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8694 WTTA (38 Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (MYTV) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8695 WTOG (44 Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CW) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8696 WEDU (3 Local) TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8697 WMOR (32 Local) LAKELAND, FL moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8698 WVEA (62 Local) TAMPA, FL moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8699 WRMD (49 Local) TAMPA, FL moved from 110° 29s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8700 WFTT (50 Local) TAMPA, FL (TELEFUTURA) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8701 WUSF (16 Local) TAMPA, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8702 WCLF (22 Local) CLEARWATER, FL moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8703 WXPX (66 Local) BRADENTON, FL (ION) moved from 110° 27s1 (South Florida) to 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8704 WXAX (26 Local) CLEARWATER, FL moved from 110° 29s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
8705 WWSB (7 Local) moved from 110° 29s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
4111 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4115 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4121 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4149 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 129° TP 29 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4266 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from 129° TP 31 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4337 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4339 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America moved from 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 19 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4354 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4419 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4422 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
4423 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
5346 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
5514 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East moved from 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 19 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5530 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5560 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5562 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5564 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5566 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5568 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5570 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel moved from 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 22 at 110° (HD Hidden)
5598 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America moved from 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to TP 19 at 110° (HD Hidden)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° TP 22 (HD Instant Order)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from 129° TP 31 to 110° TP 22 (HD Instant Order)
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD)
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 129° TP 29 to 110° TP 22 (HD)
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD)
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° TP 22 (HD Instant Order)
9520 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° TP 22 (HD)
9525 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° TP 22 (HD)
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° TP 22 (HD)

*Reference EPG Change*
4111 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9527 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4115 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9428 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4121 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9525 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4149 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9520 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 29)
4266 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9427 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 31)
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9520 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4943 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9520 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5034 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9520 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9520 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5346 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9527 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5910 DIY Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9527 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 26)
5926 H2 History Channel 2 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9525 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 26)
8694 WTTA (38 Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (MYTV) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8694 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8695 WTOG (44 Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CW) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8695 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8696 WEDU (3 Local) TAMPA, FL (PBS) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8696 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8698 WVEA (62 Local) TAMPA, FL 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8698 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8699 WRMD (49 Local) TAMPA, FL 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8699 on 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8700 WFTT (50 Local) TAMPA, FL (TELEFUTURA) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8700 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8701 WUSF (16 Local) TAMPA, FL (PBS) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8701 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8702 WCLF (22 Local) CLEARWATER, FL 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8702 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8703 WXPX (66 Local) BRADENTON, FL (ION) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8703 on 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 27s1 (South Florida))
8704 WXAX (26 Local) CLEARWATER, FL 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8704 on 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8705 WWSB (7 Local) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8705 on 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
9605 STYLE Style TV 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9428 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 129° TP 32)

*Uplinks Removed*
4585 STYLE Style TV removed from 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) 
4603 COOK Cooking Channel removed from 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden) 
4609 DIY Do It Yourself removed from 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) 
4617 H2 History Channel 2 removed from 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden) 
4623 AMERI Destination America removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD removed from 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) 
4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel removed from 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) 
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel removed from 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) 
6806 UP8 removed from 110° TP 22 (SD Hidden)
6871 UP29 removed from 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (HD Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 7/19/12 at 3:55am ET (v29)*

*Transponders Changed*
110° 12s1 (South Florida) changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK to SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK

8453 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/19/12 at 4:06pm ET (v27)*

*Package Flag Change*
4959 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change
5518 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change

8453 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/22/12 at 1:21am ET (v12)*

*Channels Renamed*
9824 GRMSP My Sports Germany renamed MGTV+ My Sports Germany (118° TP 31 SD Hidden)

8453 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/23/12 at 12:56pm ET (v24)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 DUPLO (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 DUPLO (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8453 Channels


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Why all the shifts from 129 to 110?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n-spring said:


> Why all the shifts from 129 to 110?


There was an open transponder at 110 ... might as well put it to use. The footprint of 110 covers more area than 129 so it is a better place to put channels.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be seen [internally] a sign of degradation/failure/hiccups on source tpn ... maintenance, overheating, etc


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Could be seen [internally] a sign of degradation/failure/hiccups on source tpn ... maintenance, overheating, etc


One should look at the list of channels that moved and where they were. This ended up clearing some space on Alaska/Hawaii spot beams (where additional HD channels to serve those markets can now be added).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"This ended up clearing some space" doesn't exclude some of these aspects ... will see if the space will be taken...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 7/25/12 at 4:52am ET (v04)*

*Preview Status Change*
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
402 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD - Preview Ended
402 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended

8453 Channels

*2 changes seen 7/25/12 at 12:01pm ET (v08)*

*Preview Status Change*
378 INDIE Indieplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
378 INDIE Indieplex 72.7° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

8453 Channels

*41 changes seen 7/25/12 at 2:52pm ET (v09)*

*Channels Now Available*
4501 AXS AXS TV 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4501 AXS AXS TV 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4703 REELZ Reelz 129° TP 23 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4703 REELZ Reelz 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renamed and made Available*
147 BBALL Basketball renamed OBBL Olympic Basketball (129° TP 28 HD) *AVAILABLE*
147 BBALL Basketball renamed OBBL Olympic Basketball (72.7° TP 17 HD) *AVAILABLE*
148 SOCER Soccer renamed OSOC Olympic Soccer (129° TP 24 HD) *AVAILABLE*
148 SOCER Soccer renamed OSOC Olympic Soccer (72.7° TP 20 HD) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
19207 OLYAP added to 72.7° TP 31 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19208 OLYAP added to 110° TP 21 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19209 OLYAP added to 61.5° TP 2 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19211 OLYAP added to 119° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19212 OLYAP added to 61.5° TP 12 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19213 OLYAP added to 119° TP 10 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19214 OLYAP added to 72.7° TP 7 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19244 INAT added to 110° TP 11 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19244 INAT added to 61.5° TP 12 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
9616 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network added to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9433
9616 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network added to 72.7° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9433
9617 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel added to 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9448
9617 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9448
9618 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9494
9618 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9494

*Channels Renamed*
101 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (119° TP 17 SD Free Free)
101 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Free Free)
829 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (119° TP 17 SD Free Free)
829 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Free Free)
9531 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (101 HD PartTime) (110° TP 13 HD Preview)
9531 DNFYI DISH FYI renamed D101 DISH 101 (101 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 28 HD Preview)

*Package Flag Change*
6487 WJZY (46 HD Local) BELMONT, NC (CW) 119° 3sA17 (Greenville) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 46 HD)
6487 WJZY (46 HD Local) BELMONT, NC (CW) 61.5° TP 4 HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 46 HD)
6488 WMYT (55 HD Local) ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) 119° 3sA17 (Greenville) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 55 HD)
6488 WMYT (55 HD Local) ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) 61.5° TP 4 HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 55 HD)
347 EFAM Encore Family 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order)
347 EFAM Encore Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)

*Preview Status Change*
9889 KINO! (Polish) 118° TP 19 SD Preview
9890 MZYKA (Polish) 118° TP 20 SD Preview
9905 RAIN TV Rain (Russian) 118° TP 2 SD Preview

*Uplinks Removed*
8654 WMYT (55 Local) ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) removed from 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) (SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
8655 WJZY (46 Local) BELMONT, NC (CW) removed from 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) (SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
8399 PBS (37 Local) PBS FEED removed from 119° TP 8 (SD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden)

8465 Channels

*2 changes seen 7/25/12 at 5:41pm ET (v11)*

*Preview Status Change*
347 EFAM Encore Family 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
347 EFAM Encore Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended

8465 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/25/12 at 6:52pm ET (v12)*

*Other Changes*
151 INFO NBC Sports 110° TP 2 SD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8465 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*191 changes seen 7/26/12 at 3:41am ET (v15)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6847 UP11 added to 110° 29s1 (South Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4338 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel added to 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9490 - Regional Restriction

*Channels Moved*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel moved from TP 28 to TP 20 at 129° (HD Instant Order)
516 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
517 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
518 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
519 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
520 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
521 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
522 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 7 to 110° TP 7 (HD)
4504 AXS AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4504 AXS AXS TV moved from 3sA24 (Alaska) to TP 7 at 119° (HD Hidden)
4504 AXS AXS TV moved from 4sA28 (Hawaii) to 3sA24 (Alaska) at 119° (HD Hidden)
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel moved from 129° 10s1 (Alaska) to 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4512 USA USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4512 USA USA Network moved from 129° 10s1 (Alaska) to 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4514 WGN WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4540 TNT TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4540 TNT TNT moved from 129° 10s1 (Alaska) to 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4601 BIO Biography Channel 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4601 BIO Biography Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4601 BIO Biography Channel 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4625 SCI Science Channel 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4625 SCI Science Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4625 SCI Science Channel 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4742 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4781 ESPN ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4781 ESPN ESPN moved from 129° 10s1 (Alaska) to 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
5501 TNT TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5502 USA USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5503 SYFY SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5505 ESPN ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5934 TNT TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5981 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6845 UP11 moved from 12s1 (South Florida) to 31s1 (South Florida) at 110° (HD Hidden)
9606 AXS AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
14079 WDSC2 NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14080 WDSC3 NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14082 WFTV2 ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14083 WKMG2 ORLANDO, FL (CBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14085 WMFE2 ORLANDO, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14568 WRDQ2 ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14582 WBCC3 moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14583 WBCC4 moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14811 WBCC2 moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14812 WESH2 DAYTONA BEACH, FL (NBC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
14813 WMFE3 ORLANDO, FL (PBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (OTA EPG Data)
19245 SPRTS moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (ITV Hidden)
8270 WFTV (9 Local) ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8271 WKMG (6 Local) ORLANDO, FL (CBS) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8272 WESH (2 Local) DAYTONA BEACH, FL (NBC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8273 WOFL (35 Local) ORLANDO, FL (FOX) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8274 WKCF (18 Local) CLERMONT, FL (CW) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8275 WRBW (65 Local) ORLANDO, FL (MYTV) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8277 WRDQ (27 Local) ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8278 WVEN (26 Local) DAYTONA BEACH, FL (UNIVISION) moved from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) to 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8279 WTMO (31 Local) ORLANDO, FL moved from 29s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8280 WOTF (43 Local) MELBOURNE, FL (TELEFUTURA) moved from 29s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8281 WDSC (15 Local) NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) moved from 31s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8282 WUCF (68 Local) COCOA, FL (PBS) moved from 31s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8283 WHLV (52 Local) COCOA, FL (TBN) moved from 29s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8284 WTGL (45 Local) LEESBURG, FL (ETV) moved from 29s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8285 WACX (55 Local) LEESBURG, FL moved from 29s1 (South Florida) to 12s1 (South Florida) at 110° (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
4105 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4122 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4138 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4140 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4152 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4239 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4262 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4283 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4302 USA (105 HD) USA Network 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4302 USA (105 HD) USA Network 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4302 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4309 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4309 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4309 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4311 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4311 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4311 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4315 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4315 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4315 TNT (138 HD) TNT 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4317 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4317 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4317 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4322 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4322 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4322 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4338 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel moved from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4347 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4347 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4347 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4430 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4439 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4443 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4445 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4484 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4485 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4908 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4909 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4911 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4920 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4930 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Preview)
5024 AXS (131 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Preview)
5042 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5045 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5046 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5062 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5065 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5073 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5300 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5327 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5328 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5329 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5350 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5353 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5510 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5510 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 3sA24 (Alaska) to TP 7 at 119° (HD Hidden)
5510 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 4sA28 (Hawaii) to 3sA24 (Alaska) at 119° (HD Hidden)
5522 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5522 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5522 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5525 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5525 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5525 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5532 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5532 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5532 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5533 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5533 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5533 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5579 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5579 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5579 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5581 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5581 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5581 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5583 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5583 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5583 TNT (138 HD) TNT 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5591 USA (105 HD) USA Network 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 5591 USA (105 HD) USA Network 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 5591 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
9420 TNT (138 HD) TNT moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9422 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Preview)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Instant Order)
9424 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9431 USA (105 HD) USA Network moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9432 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9446 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9495 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° TP 7 (HD)

*Reference EPG Change*
4130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4138 TNT (138 HD) TNT 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9420 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4140 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9424 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4262 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4283 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4351 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4351 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4360 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4360 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4504 AXS AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4696 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4696 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4696 HDNMV HD Net Movies 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4696 HDNMV HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4742 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 4742 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 24 (HD Preview) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5024 AXS (131 HD) AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Preview) EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5300 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9424 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5350 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5353 TNT (138 HD) TNT 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9420 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5406 HDNMV HD Net Movies 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5406 HDNMV HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5499 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5499 HDNMV HD Net Movies 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5934 TNT TNT 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9420 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5981 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 1 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5981 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
8274 WKCF (18 Local) CLERMONT, FL (CW) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8274 on 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 31s1 (South Florida))
8278 WVEN (26 Local) DAYTONA BEACH, FL (UNIVISION) 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8278 on 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) (instead of 110° 31s1 (South Florida))
8279 WTMO (31 Local) ORLANDO, FL 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8279 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8280 WOTF (43 Local) MELBOURNE, FL (TELEFUTURA) 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8280 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8282 WUCF (68 Local) COCOA, FL (PBS) 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8282 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 31s1 (South Florida))
8283 WHLV (52 Local) COCOA, FL (TBN) 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8283 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8284 WTGL (45 Local) LEESBURG, FL (ETV) 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8284 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
8285 WACX (55 Local) LEESBURG, FL 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 8285 on 110° 12s1 (South Florida) (instead of 110° 29s1 (South Florida))
9420 TNT (138 HD) TNT 72.7° TP 13 (HD) EPG linked to Ch 9420 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9422 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Preview) EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order) Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9424 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 72.7° TP 13 (HD) EPG linked to Ch 9424 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9606 AXS AXS TV 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9422 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9610 HDNMV HD Net Movies 129° TP 31 (HD) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9610 HDNMV HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 32 (HD) EPG linked to Ch 9423 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)

*Uplinks Removed*
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel removed from 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel removed from 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4512 USA USA Network removed from 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4512 USA USA Network removed from 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
4514 WGN WGN Chicago removed from 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4514 WGN WGN Chicago removed from 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4540 TNT TNT removed from 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4540 TNT TNT removed from 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network removed from 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network removed from 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4781 ESPN ESPN removed from 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4781 ESPN ESPN removed from 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
4750 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
4155 NFLRZ (155 HD PartTime) NFL Network Red Zone 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4155 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4750 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4750 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-05 - EPG linked to Ch 5415 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9467 NFLRZ (155 HD PartTime) NFL Network Red Zone 72.7° TP 1 (HD) EPG linked to Ch 9467 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 (HD Preview) EPG linked to Ch 9472 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9517 ALT (447 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-35 - EPG linked to Ch 9517 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 (HD) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-06 - EPG linked to Ch 9547 on 119° TP 7 (instead of 110° TP 7)
4155 NFLRZ (155 HD PartTime) NFL Network Red Zone moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
9467 NFLRZ (155 HD PartTime) NFL Network Red Zone moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Preview)
9517 ALT (447 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 7 to 119° TP 7 (HD)

*Transponder Changes seen 7/26/12 at 3:40am ET (v06)*

*Transponders Changed*
119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
119° 5sA24 (Alaska) changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

8448 Channels

*0 changes seen 7/26/12 at 4:52pm ET (v21)*

*New LName/Text*
19207 OLYAP Internal Data
19208 OLYAP Internal Data
19209 OLYAP Internal Data
19211 OLYAP Internal Data
19212 OLYAP Internal Data
19213 OLYAP Internal Data
19214 OLYAP Internal Data

8448 Channels

(Yeah, I know it says zero changes ... I normally don't count the LName changes - but they are tracked.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/27/12 at 1:27pm ET (v28)*

*Other Changes*
19209 OLYAP 61.5° TP 2 ITV Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100)

8448 Channels

*2 changes seen 7/27/12 at 3:01pm ET (v29)*

*Other Changes*
19209 OLYAP 61.5° TP 2 ITV Hidden
19244 INAT 61.5° TP 12 ITV Hidden

8448 Channels

*2 changes seen 7/27/12 at 5:26pm ET (v31)*

*Channels Now Available*
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 110° TP 2 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*

8448 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> *191 changes seen 7/26/12 at 3:41am ET (v15)*
> ...


Hmm, I counted 210 changes for the update...

V:15 Date:072612 Time:004138 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 119*

516|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
517|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
518|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
519|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
520|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
521|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
522|MOVIE|119->110|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
4105|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4122|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4138|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4140|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
4155|NFLRZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264|155|CONUS||WA||
4262|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4283|HDNMV|110->119|7|HD/H.264|383|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4430|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4439|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4443|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4445|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
4484|HDNMV|110->119|7|HD/H.264|383|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4485|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4504|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4508|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4512|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4540|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4698|HDNMV|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4742|NFLRZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
4750|MLBSZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
4781|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
4908|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4909|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4911|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4920|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4930|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5023|HDNMV|110->119|7|HD/H.264|130|CONUS|Preview|WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5024|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|131|CONUS|Preview|WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5042|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
5045|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5046|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
5062|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5073|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5300|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5328|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
5329|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
5350|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5353|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5415|FOXAZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264|415|CONUS||WA||
5501|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5502|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
5503|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
5505|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5510|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5934|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5981|HDSKD|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
9420|TNT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||
9422|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9423|HDNMV|110->119|7|HD/H.264|383|CONUS||WA||
9424|ESPN|110->119|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA|ESPHD|
9431|USA|110->119|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||
9432|SYFY|110->119|7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA||
9467|NFLRZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264|155|CONUS||WA||
9472|MLBSZ|110->119|7|HD/H.264|153|CONUS|Preview|WA|MLBSZ|
9517|ALT|110->119|7|HD/H.264|447|CONUS||WA||
9547|NHL|110->119|7|HD/H.264|631|CONUS||WA||
9606|AXS|110->119|7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
19245|SPRTS|110->119|7|HidOpenTV||CONUS||WA||
4152|CBSSN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
4239|WGN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4514|WGN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4736|CBSSN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
5065|WGN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
5327|WGN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
9446|WGN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA||
9495|CBSSN|110->119|19->7|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA||
4309|BIO|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264|119|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
4338|SCI|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264|193|CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
4601|BIO|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
4625|SCI|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
5525|BIO|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264|119|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
5532|SCI|110->119|29s->5s|HD/H.264|193|CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
6845|UP11|110|12s->31s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
8270|WFTV|110->119|31s->5s|SD|9-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WFTV|
8271|WKMG|110->119|31s->5s|SD|6-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WKMG|
8272|WESH|110->119|31s->5s|SD|2-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WESH|
8273|WOFL|110->119|31s->5s|SD|35-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WOFL|
8274|WKCF|110->119|31s->5s|SD|18-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WKCF|
8275|WRBW|110->119|31s->5s|SD|65-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WRBW|
8277|WRDQ|110->119|31s->5s|SD|27-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WRDQ|
8278|WVEN|110->119|31s->5s|SD|26-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WVEN|
8281|WDSC|110|31s->12s|SD|15-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WCEU|
8282|WUCF|110|31s->12s|SD|68-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WBCC|
14079|WDSC2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WDSCDT2|
14080|WDSC3|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-3|CONUS||WA|WDSCDT3|
14082|WFTV2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WFTVDT2|
14083|WKMG2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WKMGDT2|
14085|WMFE2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WMFEDT2|
14568|WRDQ2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WRDQDT2|
14582|WBCC3|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-3|CONUS||WA|WBCCDT3|
14583|WBCC4|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-4|CONUS||WA|WBCCDT4|
14811|WBCC2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WBCCDT2|
14812|WESH2|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-2|CONUS||WA|WESHDT2|
14813|WMFE3|110->119|31s->5s|LiL_EPG|0-3|CONUS||WA|WMFEDT3|
8279|WTMO|110|29s->12s|SD|31|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA||
8280|WOTF|110|29s->12s|SD|43-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WOTF|
8283|WHLV|110|29s->12s|SD|52|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WTGL|
8284|WTGL|110|29s->12s|SD|45-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA||
8285|WACX|110|29s->12s|SD|55-1|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||WA|WACX|
386|SMC|129|28->20|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
4322|CBSSN|129->119|9s->7|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
5522|CBSSN|129->119|9s->7|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
5533|WGN|129->119|9s->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4311|SYFY|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4315|TNT|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4317|ESPN|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5579|SYFY|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
5581|ESPN|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5583|TNT|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5591|USA|129->119|10s->7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4302|USA|129->119|14s->7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4347|WGN|129->119|16s->7|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
*Blackout: 30*

4512|USA| 72.7|13|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4540|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4781|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9424
4736|CBSSN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
4508|SYFY| 72.7|28|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4514|WGN| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
*Source: 88*

4360|AXS|119|3s|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4504|AXS|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5510|AXS|119|3s|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4351|HDNMV|119|5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4696|HDNMV|119|5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5499|HDNMV|119|5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4360|AXS|119|4s|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4504|AXS|119|4s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5510|AXS|119|4s|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4351|HDNMV|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4696|HDNMV|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5499|HDNMV|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
8274|WKCF|61.5|7s|SD/H.264|18|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||119W:tp5s:ch8274
8278|WVEN|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|26|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||119W:tp5s:ch8278
8279|WTMO|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|31|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8279
8280|WOTF|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|43|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8280
8282|WUCF|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|68|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8282
8283|WHLV|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|52|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8283
8284|WTGL|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|45|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8284
8285|WACX|61.5|15s|SD/H.264|55|Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL||EA||110W:tp12s:ch8285
4130|HDNMV|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4696|HDNMV|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5406|HDNMV|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
9610|HDNMV|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4155|NFLRZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|155|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch4155
4742|NFLRZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch4742
4750|MLBSZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch4750
5415|FOXAZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|415|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch5415
5981|HDSKD| 72.7|1|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch5981
9467|NFLRZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|155|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9467
9472|MLBSZ| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|153|CONUS|Preview|EA|MLBSZ|119W:tp7:ch9472
9517|ALT| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|447|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9517
9547|NHL| 72.7|1|HD/H.264|631|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9547
4262|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4504|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5024|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|131|CONUS|Preview|EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
5350|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
9422|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|362|CONUS|Preview|EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
9606|AXS| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9422
4138|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9420
4140|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5300|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9424
5353|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9420
5934|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9420
9420|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9420
9424|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9424
4283|HDNMV| 72.7|24|HD/H.264|383|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4698|HDNMV| 72.7|24|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5023|HDNMV| 72.7|24|HD/H.264|130|CONUS|Preview|EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
9423|HDNMV| 72.7|24|HD/H.264|383|CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4130|HDNMV| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
4696|HDNMV| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
5406|HDNMV| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
9610|HDNMV| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp7:ch9423
*Added: 7*

4309|BIO|119|3s|HD/H.264|119|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
4338|SCI|119|3s|HD/H.264|193|CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
4601|BIO|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
4625|SCI|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
5525|BIO|119|3s|HD/H.264|119|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9443
5532|SCI|119|3s|HD/H.264|193|CONUS||WA||129W:tp19:ch9490
6847|UP11|110|29s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
*Deleted: 24*

4347|[strike]WGN[/strike]|129|9s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4514|[strike]WGN[/strike]|129|9s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4736|[strike]CBSSN[/strike]|129|9s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
4302|[strike]USA[/strike]|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4508|[strike]SYFY[/strike]|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4512|[strike]USA[/strike]|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4540|[strike]TNT[/strike]|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W:tp7:ch9420
4781|[strike]ESPN[/strike]|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W:tp7:ch9424
4311|[strike]SYFY[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4315|[strike]TNT[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||110W:tp7:ch9420
4317|[strike]ESPN[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||110W:tp7:ch9424
4508|[strike]SYFY[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
4512|[strike]USA[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4540|[strike]TNT[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W:tp7:ch9420
4781|[strike]ESPN[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W:tp7:ch9424
5579|[strike]SYFY[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|122|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp28:ch9432
5581|[strike]ESPN[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA||110W:tp7:ch9424
5583|[strike]TNT[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||110W:tp7:ch9420
5591|[strike]USA[/strike]|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp13:ch9431
4322|[strike]CBSSN[/strike]|129|16s|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
4514|[strike]WGN[/strike]|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
4736|[strike]CBSSN[/strike]|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
5522|[strike]CBSSN[/strike]|129|16s|HD/H.264|158|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp17:ch9495
5533|[strike]WGN[/strike]|129|16s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9446
Total channel changes:210
Total channel:8448

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Hmm, I counted 210 changes for the update...


The three ways can mess up the count ... where two channels are moved to one transponder or one channel is moved to two transponders.

A move (counted as one change) is a channel deleted from one transponder and added to a different transponder. What we are seeing is a channel deleted from two transponders and added to a third transponder. One could count that as three changes (two deletes and an add) or two changes (a move and a delete) but if counted as a move and a delete which channel moved and which was deleted? Right now I'm not tracking a field that would answer that question.

Turning a delete plus an add into a move is something I've done since the beginning ... and prefer than reporting added and deleted channels that are simply moves. (People get overly excited when they see an add and huffy when they see a delete.) These three ways are similar events. They are combo moves.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Whatever the count, that's an interesting group of moves. Wonder what the objective is?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My counting of moves/deletes include analysis of real number of channel too; so I'd to say: that last forks 2->1 moves has correct count.​


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hope they are "load-balancing"... Ever since they went split arcs (western vs eastern) they need to be able to add channels in both places or they won't add them.

Notoriously they have had more space on one arc than the other.

I'd still like to see my CW in HD on Dish. My OTA has become flaky of late (probably trees) and if I go to a Hopper one day I'll lose OTA anyway (unless they add that soon)... so I wouldn't mind some LiL work as well.

But there are some national HD, including those Disney ones we lost + ESPNUHD that I would love to see at some point.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought I read on this forum somewhere that there is a rule where Dish has to have all PBS channels available in HD at some point in the next year or so. If that rule is accurate, will more changes like this be happening to Spotbeams to free up some spotbeam space for all that HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I hope they are "load-balancing"... Ever since they went split arcs (western vs eastern) they need to be able to add channels in both places or they won't add them.


The last move created yet another transponder with 9 channels (on 119). Previously that transponder had less than nine channels.



> Notoriously they have had more space on one arc than the other.


Western Arc is the tightest for space as the satellites also have to support DISH's MPEG2 SD service. Currently DISH is using 22 transponders on 119, 110 and 129 for national HD channels. 31 transponders are used for spotbeams (SD and HD local markets). The other 29 Western Arc transponders are used for SD services (one is leased for the SD distants service).

There are 169 unique HD feeds on those 22 transponders (including the temporary Olympic channels) ... if DISH packed them out to 9 channels per transponder they could add 29 more HD channels.

On Eastern Arc DISH has cleared off 61.5 ... all national channels are on 20 transponders on 72.7 (with one transponder vacant). 61.5 is used for locals and SD with several transponders currently vacant. 77 is used for locals and DISH Latino channels with several transponders currently vacant.

The recent Western Arc changes include channels taken off of spotbeams because they now are served by full ConUS transponders. The "ConUS" footprint of 129 does not cover Alaska and Hawaii so channels placed there either are not available in Alaska or Hawaii or need to be mirrored on spotbeams to be visible. The footprints 110 and 119 cover Alaska and Hawaii. Moving the main channel from 129 to 110 or 119 means DISH can remove the channel from spotbeams and use that space for something else.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> I thought I read on this forum somewhere that there is a rule where Dish has to have all PBS channels available in HD at some point in the next year or so. If that rule is accurate, will more changes like this be happening to Spotbeams to free up some spotbeam space for all that HD?


The last I read, DISH made an agreement with a group of 30 PBS stations and does not have to carry every PBS station in the nation in HD.

There is an agreement for DISH to "carry one carry all" for local HD stations. If a market has one HD station carried then DISH must offer carriage to all HD stations in that market.

That agreement does not mean any market has to be carried in HD ... only that if DISH carries one channel in that market they must offer carriage to all HD channels. Channels can still refuse carriage and if a channel is not broadcast in HD or is not the primary channel on the broadcast signal it is not protected.

The agreement to "carry one carry all" is phased in. The deadline for 100% of carried markets is February 2013. The current threshhold is 60% of markets with at least one HD local must have all HD locals offered carriage.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

but how much space would be gained for the W. arc if they switched everything to mpeg4 sd/hd?

Also, I've noted a lot of "spotbeam" space holders on the 119...is DISH planning on moving spotbeamed locals currently on 110 & 129 to 119? if you know. Spokane & Medford for example.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> but how much space would be gained for the W. arc if they switched everything to mpeg4 sd/hd?


Lets do the math: Look to the Eastern Arc and see how many transponders are used there for anything other than locals and spotbeams. That is approximately how many ConUS beams DISH would need on the Western Arc as an MPEG4 service. I believe that count is currently 37 transponders.

DISH is currently using 31 transponders for spots on Western Arc, leases one transponder for the SD distants service and has 50 other transponders.

Subtract the 37 transponders needed for an Eastern Arc size ConUS service and one has freed up 13 transponders.



> Also, I've noted a lot of "spotbeam" space holders on the 119...is DISH planning on moving spotbeamed locals currently on 110 & 129 to 119? if you know. Spokane & Medford for example.


They could be set up for backup purposes (in case something happens to the 110/129 transponders). It looks like both markets have everything carried in HD that is broadcast in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/30/12 at 2:52pm ET (v20)*

*Other Changes*
8136 WQED (13 Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (PBS) 110° 29s9 (NWPennsylvania) SD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (13-01)

8448 Channels


----------

